# Weakfish?



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

Did you guys see any significant improvement with weakfish during the last year?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Some have and some have not. I for one have NOT. The areas I fish have numbers but not size although a 3-4 liber isn't bad, these areas at one time consistently produce fish in the 8-12lb range.


----------



## firstcatch (Feb 7, 2014)

There were tons of spikes along the beach in the fall. Hopefully, they will return a little bigger this year..


----------

